# How To Replace Taillight Bulbs In 1995 Nissan Pathfinder



## DJKevinIMS (Dec 28, 2010)

I recently purchased some LED 1156 bulbs to go in my reverse lights of my 1995 Nissan Pathfinder. The only problem I have is how to get out the taillights so I can replace them! I opened my trunk and seen 3 screws to unscrew. When I did that a little black plate came out but the housing didn't. I tried taking a screwdriver to pry it out a little but it was too stiff and I didn't want to crack anything. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## 10percentextra (Jan 2, 2012)

hmmm, on my 94 there is a little plastic cover that comes off without tools which then exposes the the back of the light housing. the bulb connectors just twist a quarter turn and come right out.

I'll look again. I don't think you need to take any screws off. Unless the 95 is completely different than the 94.


----------



## DJKevinIMS (Dec 28, 2010)

In the trunk it has an access door on each side for each taillight... My cousin managed to fit his hand in there. He had to brake off a clip holding the harness to the body in order to access the bulb properly. He did have some trouble trying to turn the light out. But, after a few tugging he got it out... Finally my LED's are looking sweet on my 95!


----------



## tjkkburpee4 (Nov 25, 2021)

How do I replace the rear taillight bulbs in a 1995 pathfinder


----------

